# Teichwanne auf Terasse aber wie?



## Deudette (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

mein name ist Rahel, ich habe mich schon kreuz und quer durch das Forum gelesen und vile gute Tipps über bepflanzung und co. gefunden.

Zu meiner Frage: ich plane auf meiner Dachterasse einen Miniteich zu Bauen.
Ich habe mir gedacht ich Kaufe ein fertig Teichbecken mit 300 bis 700l fassungsvermögen masse ca. 2m lang 1.30 breit und 50 - 80 cm Tief.
Und Baue darum eine art Holzpodest in der selben höhe wie das Becken, die frage ist nur ob das genügend stabilität bietet?( ein quadratisches podest aus einer Holzbalkenkonstruktion in deren mitte das Teichbecken steht und rundherum gestützt wird, und obendrauf dan Terassen Dielen zum Sitzen und Liegen während man in den Teich guckt)

soweit die Theorie... natührlich möchte ich nur Pflanzen und keine armen Fische, da den Ganzen morgen voll Sonne! 

Und noch eine Frage: Ich habe so eine kleine springbrunnen wasserspiel Pumpe  mit 450l /h leistung ist das geeignet für so einen Teich?

Ich bin sehr Froh über alle Anregungen und Infos

Danke


----------



## Deudette (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichwanne auf Terasse aber wie?*

Hey ich sehe Ihr lest mehr als Ihr schreibt, schade......
also Konkreter mein Teichbecken hat die masse :
länge: ca. 3 m
breite (grösserer teil) : 135cm
breite (kleinerer teil) : 110 cm
tiefe (tieferer teil) : 65cm
tiefe (kleinerer teil) : 45cm
Ich will einen Holzkasten bauen, das becken hineinstellen und die lücken mir kies sand oder erde füllen was meint Ihr könnte das gehen??

Ich wäre echt froh über ein paar antworten


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichwanne auf Terasse aber wie?*

Hallo Rahel,

zunächst einmal :willkommen hier im Teichforum.

Ein Fertigbecken in eine Holzkonstruktion einzubauen wird sicherlich gehen, sofern die Konsturktion stabil genug gebaut wird. Und Du natürlich alle Hohlräume zwischen Becken und Holzkonstruktion mit Sand oder ähnlichem verfüllst, damit sich das Becken weder absenkt noch verzieht. 

Allerdings gäbe es noch etwas zu bedenken: Das Becken plus Unterbau und Terrasse plus Verfüllmaterial dürfte ein ziemliches Gewicht haben ... ob das auf einer Dachterrasse so ohne weiteres aufgebaut werden sollte und darf 

Und einen Nachteil wird Dein Dachteich sicherlich im Winter haben: da rundherum kein schützendes Erdreich dürfte er schneller durchfrieren, als Teiche dieser Tiefe es sonst eh schon tun. Auch wenn Du ja keine Fische in den Teich aussetzen möchtest ... auch die Pflanzen müssten dann entsprechend ausgesucht werden.

aber sonst, denken wir, das müsste gehen ...

Viel Spass bei der weiteren Planung und dann bei der Umsetzung


----------



## mitch (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichwanne auf Terasse aber wie?*

hallo rahel,

:willkommen im forum.


da war schon mal so ne frage: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21600

sand / kies / erde können ganz schön schwer werden 

ja die pumpe würde von der leistung schon reichen, aber die brauchst wahrscheinlich nicht - denke daran das z.b. seerosen es nicht mögen ständig von oben berieselt zu werden


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichwanne auf Terasse aber wie?*

HiHo ...
eines musst Du bei Teich und Forum immer haben... Geduld ! 
Nicht jeder ist jeden Abend online, also nicht nervös werden, wenn nicht innerhalb der ersten Zeit Antworten kommen. Vielleicht kannst Du zusätzlich auch noch Bilder einstellen von der Situation und Deiner Planung ? Dann wird vieles deutlicher und Du bekommst aussagekräftigere Antworten. 

Mir persönlich fällt bei Teich auf Dach in erster Linie mal der Statiker ein, den man unbedingt mal fragen sollte. 

Liebe Grüße und Willkommen im Forum 

Wolf


----------



## Dilmun (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichwanne auf Terasse aber wie?*

Hallo Rahel!

Was, wenn du Bauschaum mit Styropor (bzw. Styrodur) kombinierst. Das geht nicht so stark auf die Geldbörse. Und leicht wäre es auch. 
Die Frage wegen der Belastbarkeit der Terrasse bleibt trotzdem.


----------



## Deudette (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichwanne auf Terasse aber wie?*

Hallo,
Danke für die Anregungen.  Ja den Statiker habe ich scho Angerufen das ist kein Problem ich werde das ganze in eine Ecke stellen und da es ein massives modernes gebäude mit läden untendrin ist hält das enorm viel aus, hätte ich nciht gedacht.

Ich habe leider keinen scanner an meinem Laptop, un der computer ist vor einer weile gestorben ;-)

Das mit dem styropor und Bauschaum ist auch eine Interesante Idee, werd mich mal genauer darüber Informieren.

Ja das mit dem Winter ist halt so eine sache, ich denke ich werde die empfildlichen Pflanzen im keller überwintern, ich weis nur nicht ob das eis dem teichbecken etwas macht??

Wünsch euch allen einen Sonnigen tag


----------

